# Sublimation vs Plastisol?



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I am starting a t shirt company and currently researching.

I am starting with not a lot of income.

My graphics are mostly color graphics.

I like sublimation only down fall I see is the shirts you have to print on are more expensive.

Plastisol is great but down fall is you have to pre order the plastisol.



Someone lead me in the right direction!

I have been reading and reading and reading for the past 4 hours on here with newbies etc.

I am super confused as which way to go


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, Honestly hard to start with no $$. No matter which way you go, you need a heat press and that is not cheap. You can do your own heat transfers, with a fairly inexpensive printer - About $200. But the paper can be pricey, just have to buy in smaller quantities till you start. 

The only way to start w/no $ is to contract it all out to people who have the machines and just take a portion of the profit tha you would otherwise have.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Ajspin I am sorry I should have been more clear.

I have income I am starting with roughly $1000 which does not include the press as I already have that money aside. So $1000 to start off with for supplies and making sure I get the best quality.

Quality is the most important thing to me. So that is where the question came from........Basically I am looking for everyone's opinion on which would be best.


----------



## johnsmithjsg (Nov 17, 2009)

Generally for T Shirts plastisol, High Density, Non - PVC, Pigment Print is cheaper but people use to see this often in market. So go for some other prints. In are interested in Kids T Shirts, Y can't u try Radiant Print ?.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Not heard of Radiant Print


----------



## johnsmithjsg (Nov 17, 2009)

Radiant Print is same as Radium which looks brighter in dark place.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh ok.....Basically the images I have some are color others are black. Some have more detail then others.

I was pointed in the direction of sublimation or plasitsols but I am game for whatever will look the best that fits my budget.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

It will be adult shirts.

Have a few different styles and quanity will very.

Basically its a clothing line I am starting so I will get 1 style here and 1 style there orders.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I am planning on buying the shirts and pressing myself.

I want to do the work myself as I find it a lot of fun and interesting.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

What? 

I just was trying to get peoples opinion on which is a better transfer and more realistic price wise.

Sublimation or Plasitsols.



Another thing is plasitsols I have looked at can only be 12x12 and some of my prints need to be bigger then that.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Chris. Sublimation creates good results, but you are limited to white or pastel coloured tees. The tee has to be constructed of polyester, otherwise it will just wash out of the cotton component of poly cotton mixes. I sell both sublimation tees and cotton tees. The reality is that the majority of folks prefer pure cotton tees though.

One of the biggest benefits of sublimation, is that you can also use the process for other products like mousemats etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

So let's say that I want to print images bigger then I can get with plastisols.....What would be my next best step besides sublimation?

ChromaBlast?


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Chromablast is just a glorified inkjet transfer only more expensive. Problem is Chromablast also leaves an overprint on the tee which doesn't come out until its washed. Looks both unsightly and unprofessional.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok so basically I can do plasitsols if I want on a cotton shirt and if I want bigger images then I need to do sublimation myself?


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

You have to think about the fact that most folks prefer cotton tees and that polyester sublimation tees cost significantly more than cotton tees do. You need to think what colour tees you will stock and the fact that you'll need to stock those colours in all sizes. That can mean an inventory of perhaps hundreds of blank tees and the need to store them somewhere.

You also need to get some firm figures around you before you get making purchases and have a firm business plan to how you're actually going to price and sell your tees.

The laying of images onto a tee is just one small part of the entire business process.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> My graphics are mostly color graphics.


When you say "color graphics", about how many colors are you talking about in each graphic?

Do you have a sample design (or a design that is similar somewhere) that you could show us.

That would help us offer recommendations on which transfer methods (if any) might work best for your needs.

Also, you say "larger designs might need sublimation". Plastisol transfers can go VERY large, so if you can share what exact *size* you mean by larger, we may be able to point you in the right direction of a vendor that can do transfers that size.

If you haven't come across it yet, these threads have some good info about the different printing processes:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t37985.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t48532.html


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

CUSTOM UK said:


> You have to think about the fact that most folks prefer cotton tees and that polyester sublimation tees cost significantly more than cotton tees do. You need to think what colour tees you will stock and the fact that you'll need to stock those colours in all sizes. That can mean an inventory of perhaps hundreds of blank tees and the need to store them somewhere.
> 
> You also need to get some firm figures around you before you get making purchases and have a firm business plan to how you're actually going to price and sell your tees.
> 
> The laying of images onto a tee is just one small part of the entire business process.


 
I understand that but getting those numbers requires me to decide which style of printing I will be doing.

I can come up with numbers all day long but if I don't know which style of printing I will be doing then figuring out numbers doesn't matter. 

Not being rude or anything......I don't want to come off that way!

I agree I need a solid business plan but I need to figure out which style will be best for printing. Then that will allow me to come up with the numbers per shirt.




> [/SIZE]My graphics are mostly color graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the sizes I have a couple that need to be about 20 inches wide basically going shoulder to shoulder.

Only reason I said that is because the couple places I have looked at for plasitisol transfers said they do up to 12x12 minus 1/2 inch for boarder.

Color wise the most is 3 I think. Here are two images I put together using ms paint untill I get my photoshop 





I appreciate all your guys help!


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I am thinking the polyester won't be horrible because my line is geared for MMA athletes so a polyester shirt shouldn't be a big deal.

But I want some on regular cotton. 

So that is why I was thinking about doing both.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

OK. With sublimation you need to press in one go, which means you can't move things along the heat press and press further along. For designs of the size you are showing, that would mean investment in a big heat press. If you want a wrap around design those are usually printed onto the fabric and then made up into a tee. It's almost impossible to butt up to seams or straddle them with sublimation. For plastisols you need to contact the companies to see what is the maximum size they can *actually* go up to. I'd have thought they'd be able to go above 12 x12".

Heat pressed vinyl is also another print method to consider for up to three colours.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I realize I may have to adjust designs a bit to make work and I am ok with that.

I am getting a 16x20 press so I know that I will be limited a bit and won't be able to do full shirt designs which is ok.

I will contact them and ask. Thank you!

Vinyl you can't do anything detailed design wise I thought?


----------

